# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Ελλειψη υπνου

## algofren

Θα ηθελα την συμβουλη σας....
Ειμαι γενικα ενα αγχωδες ατομο,που παθαινω και κρισεις πανικου μετα απο πολυ προσπαθεια και ψαξιμο εχω μαθει να καταλαβαινω τα ψυχοσωματικα που μου εμφανιζονται οταν ειμαι αγχωμενη αλλα ακομα εχω προβλημα με τον υπνο 
Καταλαβαινω οτι ειμαι σε κατασταση αγχους και βρισκω και τον λογω που αγχωθηκα και προσπαθω να ηρεμησω αλλα και παλι δεν με παιρνει ο υπνος ευκολα ή δεν κανω καλο υπνο, εχω και κυλιωμενο ωραριο με τη δουλεια οποτε εκει δυσκολευομαι ακομα παραπανω 
Μιλησα με ενα ιατρο και μου προτεινε να παρω αταραχ κανει τπτ? δεν πολυ θελω να παρω και φαρμακο υπαρχει κατι αλλο να δοκιμασω?

----------


## Remedy

δεν ξερω να σου πω για το φαρμακο, δεν εχω παρει ποτε.
δοκιμασε πρωτα οτι φυσικο- φυτικο υπαρχει και μετα πηγαινε στα φαρμακα αν δεν λυθει.
δλδ
μην πεφτεις να κοιμηθεις τελειως νηστικη , αλλα ουτε σκασμενη στο φαγητο. απλα να μην πεινας.
μην πεφτεις στο κρεβατι χωρις να νυσταζεις και βολοδερνεις χωρις να κοιμασαι γιατι θα αυξησεις την νευρικοτητα σου και δεν θα κοιμασαι με τπτ. ξαπλωσε οταν εχεις νυσταξει καπως.
αν εχεις περασει μια μερα στον καναπε, κανε προς το απογευμα κατι που θα σε κουρασει σωματικα. αν οχι γυμναστηριο, βγες κανε μια βολτα με γρηγορο βημα η εστω καποια δουλεια στο σπιτι.
διαβασε κατι που σε χαλαρωνει η δες στην τηλ κατι που σε χαλαρωνει.
πιες χαλαρωτικα ροφηματα κανενα μισαωρο πριν τον υπνο. εμενα με νυσταζει πολυ το τιλιο , αλλα και το χαμομιλι, το τσαι του βουνου, ειναι χαλαρωτικα. εχω ακουσει οτι η βαλεριανα ειναι κανονικο υπνωτικο αλλα δεν εχω παρει γιατι μου βρωμαει..

----------


## menis_64

atarax εχω δοκιμασει εγω στον υπνο, ειναι φαρμακο αγχολυτικο- υπνωτικο...απο εκει και περα αφου δεν θελεις φαρμακα, υπαρχουν πολλα συμπληρωματα που βοηθουν στον υπνο, οπως Ω3, βαλεριανα, μελατονινη...καλο ειναι να αντιμετωπισεις την αυπνια, αν και να ξερεις η αυπνια απο μονη της δεν ειναι παθηση αλλα συμπτωμα στο αγχος και στην καταθλιψη...

----------


## Αντριάνα77

Μια απο τα ίδια..κακή ποιότητα ύπνου,δεν αντέχω αλλο..δοκίμασα ένα υπναγωγό.τιποτα δεν έκανε..μεσα στο μήνα θα κοιμηθω σωστά 4 -5 μέρες..τις άλλες είμαι κομμάτια..ο γιατρος έδωσε αντικαταθλιπτικά,φοβάμαι να τα πάρω,παίρνω ζαναξ μήπως φύγει το αγχος και κοιμηθώ..αλλά κ πάλι δεν κοιμάμαι σωστά..

----------


## vith

και εγώ έχω θέμα με τον ύπνο κατά καιρούς.. στην αρχή είχα δοκιμάσει ζάναξ μετά το πότο, έπινα για να ηρεμήσω να μου φύγουν οι σκέψεις και να κοιμηθώ.. κατάλαβα όμως πως ότι και να κάνω σε περιόδους έντονου άγχους δεν πρόκειται να κοιμάμαι ποιοτικά. και τώρα το μόνο που κάνω όταν δε με πίανει ύπνος είναι να κάνω κάτι που με χαλαρώνει ή με κάνει να μη σκέφτομαι όπως πχ να λύνω σουντόκου μέχρι να νυστάξω και να κοιμηθώ..και ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν είμαι ξαπλωμένη κάθομαι σε καναπέ...

----------


## Αντριάνα77

δεν πιανει τίποτα απο αυτά τα έχω δοκιμασει όλα..υποφέρω απο κακη ποιοτητα υπνου..μου έδωσε η ψυχίατρος αντικαταθίπτικά αλλα εγώ αν κοιμηθώ είμαι μια χαρά..Φοβάμαι κ τις παρενέργειες..εχω κ ενα παιδι..Χριστέ μου..

----------


## black_adder

η έλλειψη ύπνου όπως και ο άστατος ύπνος είναι ένα από τα συμπτώματα υπερβολικού άγχους και κατάθλιψης. Όλοι το έχουμε περάσει ή το περνάμε σε μικρό ή μεγάλο βαθμό.Προσπαθείς να λύσεις αυτά έχεις και καλύτερη ποιότητα ύπνου.
Οι προτάσεις που κάνουν η Remedy και ο menis είναι πολύ σωστές αν δεν θες να πάρεις κάτι φαρμακευτικό.

----------

